# Amplificador Decoud Compac Turbo 515, dos de las cuatro salidas bajas



## Alberto Solis (Sep 17, 2018)

Es una consola con buena potencia pero dos salidas de las cuatro que tiene se escuchan mas bajas ya revisé los transistores de la placa y están bien !!!! HACE MUCHOS AÑOS estuve en la electrónica pero ya no me acuerdo nada !!!! Les pido que me orienten ahí adjunto unas fotos del equipo.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2018)

Podrias poner esa foto bien completa por ambas caras?, puede tratarse de algunas de las muchas que hay modificadas de diseños conocidos para aumentarle la potencia.
Sería bueno también saber de cuanto es la fuete de alimentación
En el esquema el transistor PnP BC557 de la protección esta invertido
Si no me equivoco este es el esquem


----------



## Alberto Solis (Sep 17, 2018)

Ésta foto es de algo que encontré, ahora pongo fotos reales. Si así podés descubrir algo y muchas gracias !!!

Panda te sirven las fotos del equipo. Te pido que avises si encontrás algo por favor. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

Es un mezclador , pre y salida de potencia , una sola 

Creo que es el mismo que el Audiovox 4250


----------



## Alberto Solis (Sep 18, 2018)

Esta bien lo que es pero yo necesito saber por que de las 4 salidas funcionan solo 2 bien y encontrar el desperfecto !!!. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

Cuantas placas tiene, una o dos?
Para saber que sucede hay que ver de donde vienen las salidas que decis suenan más bajas.
Con las fotos que has puesto no alcanza para saber
Recuerda que el equipo esta en tus manos, hay que revisar desde esa salida hacia el amplificador para ver que ha sucedido, por eso es importante saber si tiene una sola placa de pontencia.
En las fotos parece que fuera una sola y si tiene una sola me extraña 4 salidas.
Muestranos en fotos que dice en la parte posterior de esas salidas y por dentro para saber como estan conectadas a las placas.


----------



## Alberto Solis (Sep 18, 2018)

Si perdón ahora mando todas las fotos y por lo que voy viendo es una mezcladora de micrófonos que el 3 y 4 se escuchan bajo. Ahora puede ser que ayuden. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

No serán dos entradas de micrófono de alta impedancia y dos de baja impedancia ?


----------



## Alberto Solis (Sep 18, 2018)

La verdad no lo se. Pero voy a probar con el microfono si tiene alta baja. Lo que se que música que pongo por los RCA suena barbaro.
Por eso para mi podía ser la mezcladora. Ahora me queda la duda de la impedancia. Pruebo y les cuento. Gracias por estar acompañándome en esta cruzada !!!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

Se ve que los dos de la izquierda son para mic ya que tento el jack con la Canon dicen Mic en cambio en los otros dos en los Jack die de Line(línea) es decir entrada de alto nivel y en la canon dice MIC lo que implica que es para microfono con alta salida o ya preamplificado o posiblemente balanceados


----------



## Alberto Solis (Oct 2, 2018)

Pido perdón por colgarme pero agradezco muchísimo la ayuda que me han dado. Tengo que probar con un instrumento y la entrada Canon.
Aparentemente funciona bien el equipo, me falta probar la entrada 3 y 4. MIL GRACIAS AL GRUPO Y YA ESTARÉ PREGUNTANDO MAS ADELANTE !!!!!

¿ Se le puede agregar a ésta consola dentro del gabinete un circuito de efectos cámara ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2018)

Si, se puede tranquilamente hacer eso, habría que ver si analógica o digital


----------



## Alberto Solis (Oct 4, 2018)

Hay alguna para armar para acoplarle a este equipo ? Pasame el circuito y asi lo armo. Gracias


----------



## Joako Salinas (Sep 21, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes compañeros!! Una consulta quisiera saber información de estos componentes.. ya que quedaron irreconocibles porfavor! Desde ya GRACIAS!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2020)

Joako Salinas dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes compañeros!! Una consulta quisiera saber información de estos componentes.. ya que quedaron irreconocibles porfavor! Desde ya GRACIAS!!


¿ Miraste el circuito ?, ¿ Cierto que no ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 22, 2020)

Alberto Solis dijo:


> Ésta foto es de algo que encontré, ahora pongo fotos reales. Si así podés descubrir algo y muchas gracias !!!
> 
> Panda te sirven las fotos del equipo. Te pido que avises si encontrás algo por favor. Gracias



Puedes ver en estas fotos tambien. 
saludos


----------



## Joako Salinas (Sep 23, 2020)

Gracias gente no me había dado cuenta jaja. Aparentemente tengo problemas con el transformador y no consigo de ese modelo porque los recalienta a esos componentes, no saben de un lugar telefono o dirección para consultar sobre este transformador?


----------



## carlos2411 (Dic 7, 2020)

*H*ola muchachos como están ? *S*e que el post es algo viejo pero me encuentro que tengo una consola potenciada ELECTRO VOX COMPACT TURBO 4150 generation II  que tiene EXACTAMENTE la misma electrónica que las fotos que subieron y o*_*sea la parte de potencia... o*_*sea el tra*ns*fo*rmador,* el ampli*ficador,* el esquema en si.. solo es distin*t*a en la parte de consola*,* digamos donde están los pote*nciómetro*s y demás*,* porque la mía traía entrada de linea y de mic con el mismo jack y yo a los de mic les puse *C*anon (no se bien el nombre) y tampoco trae RCA...  EN FIN ne*c*esito saber que potencia puede entregar ésta consola en W... la estoy usando con un parlante de 100W


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 8, 2020)

Y en la parte donde se conectan los parlantes, no dice?
Sino se hace un estimado con lo que declara que consume.
Por otro lado, el conector "canon" se llama "XLR"


----------



## AldoG (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola , como están ?
Alguno tiene un especie de manual de instrucciones de esa consola Decoud Turbo 515, para saber todo lo que hace, desde ya, muchas gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2021)

- Tiene 4 entradas con niveles de tono independientes (high - mid - low) y volumen (level) , así que podés controlar el tono individual de cada entrada y con los level hacer la mezcla o selección de entradas.

- Tenés un control de tono general y volumen master.

- Indicador de saturación-recorte (te estás pasando de nivel de señal)

- Entrada y salida de cinta-grabación.

¿ Que más querés saber ?


----------

